
Linux Community to Adopt New Code of Conduct - seapunk
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=8a104f8b5867c682d994ffa7a74093c54469c11f
======
djsumdog
One of my concerns about code of conducts are views held outside the project's
code, mailing lists, chat rooms and issue trackers.

The contributor covenant doesn't address this at all, yet there are key people
behind the contributors covenant that have gone after maintainers because of
view points held on other social media that have nothing to do with the
project (e.g if a maintainer doesn't agree with marriage equality or trans
issues).

What if you have a contributor who has his or her own blog posts showing they
approve of James Damore's memo (maybe even just in part?)

I worry that tech culture is starting to crack down on opposing views in the
same of inclusivity. I really agree with the Redis developer who calls some of
the current trends almost "puritan."

In general this code of conduct doesn't seem like a bad thing, and it's been
used on a ton of project. But I feel like there are situations where it isn't
good enough for the most vocal in the community.

